# Imitator housing



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

I currently have what I believe in my inexperience to be 0.3 standard imis in a 35 gallon hex. My guess at sexing is based on girth and lack of calling at 7 months oow. I would like to end up with atleast one pair in the end. I have the opportunity to get 2 probable males at 2-3 months oow. Based on the care sheet it sounds like there is a possibility that this could be one big happy family following proper quarantine. However alot of posts I have read recommend a pair per viv? Feedback needed and appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

RobR said:


> I currently have what I believe in my inexperience to be 0.3 standard imis in a 35 gallon hex. My guess at sexing is based on girth and lack of calling at 7 months oow. I would like to end up with atleast one pair in the end. I have the opportunity to get 2 probable males at 2-3 months oow. Based on the care sheet it sounds like there is a possibility that this could be one big happy family following proper quarantine. However alot of posts I have read recommend a pair per viv? Feedback needed and appreciated! Thanks in advance!


In my experience with imitators, females can be aggressive toward each other. YMMV


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

This is the setup in question. I'll try and get a better pic in the am.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

They all seem to get along fine currently. They cross paths without issue, bed down together and are well fed. Not sure what the introduction of males would do though? The current inhabitants have been together since morphing.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

RobR said:


> Not sure what the introduction of males would do though?


That's the million dollar question. Experiment with introducing a male or 2 and see what happens. Worst case scenario you will need to split the pair from the other 2 females.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

You can group imitators but you can have problems with aggression if not done right. Here is a post I made earlier today, discussing grouping imitators.



Pumilo said:


> .....So what you need to do is look into keeping Imitators as a group. Imitators CAN be kept as a group, but they are not the best choice of Ranitomeya for a group setting, especially if you have no experience with Imitators. They can intimidate and stress each other to death. Typically, if a group of Imitators are just thrown together without a properly built viv, you may begin to see one or more, less and less often. You see them one last time and notice they are a bit skinny. They you never see them again. You need to be watching for stressed frogs, frogs that are not behaving naturally, or are losing weight.
> You need to take into account that they need extra space, but even more so, you need to create proper conditions for them. You need multiple prime calling spots up high and prominant. They want the girls to see them. If there is only one really great spot, one male will be left frustrated and that stress will build and build. Let's say you have 3 males. You need 3 prime calling spots, right? Wrong. 2 frogs still get the best 2 spots and the third male has no choice. He wants a choice too. So you need at least 4 prime calling spots and more is better.
> You will need to establish several "territories". This can be done with physical and visual obstructions. A good physical obstruction could be a cork bark tube used as a fallen log, or perhaps a raised portion of the viv. This raised portion is probably easier seen than described, so take a look at the pics below.
> Visual obstructions could include broad leafed plants and a good canopy cover. Frogs down low can easily escape from frogs up high.
> ...


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Does a lack of calling at 7 months justify my assumption? They all share an equally large girth as well following feeding.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

RobR said:


> Thanks everyone! Does a lack of calling at 7 months justify my assumption? They all share an equally large girth as well following feeding.


Possibly, but I wouldn't rule out not having a male. If these were my frogs, I would temporarily separate them and house them individually in temporary setups and then reintroduce them together after a few weeks or so. This will give them time to 'forget' each other and remove the pecking order that may have established while they grew up together.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I've talked with more than a few people with imitators over a year before any calling was heard or eggs were found.
Have you tried feeding heavily, misting at least three times a day, and playing recordings of imitators calling? Try adjusting the volume softer and louder to see what brings some sort of response.
It took an hour of playing calls, several times a day, for about 4 days, before my male Escudo finally spoke up and announced his interest. 
On the other hand, it took my Vanzolinii group all of 15 seconds of playing calls, before he finally called.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

They have always had plentiful microfauna and more than they can finish helping of dusted ff. More than sufficient misting, just recently cut back with still ample condensation. I have played calls but not more than a few minutes. I got the impression that this might stress them out if they're not ready. I think it's best if I just remain patient. Any input is still greatly appreciated! Pm's regarding calling males available in the future are welcome as well. Thanks!


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

I apologize for the redundancy of this thread as well. This has been gone over before I guess I was looking for help in making my decision in the gamble of it working out or not


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

I just played a short series of calls and they all took a genuine interest, but no calling... Is there still a chance I might have a male? Just reread pumilos post saying it took four days of playing calls for a response. I guess to rephrase the question, does it take them some time to work out the ability to call? It sure looked like they were giving as much response as they were capable of.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Few more pics


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

RobR said:


> Few more pics


the thumbnails won't enlarge....


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Best I can do with my iPhone to my knowledge. Sorry


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm like a kid at Christmas with a dirtbike under the tree! Gary1218 picked me out two "probable" males @ 2-3 months. I just got them 2 days ago and I already have calling from them. Thanks Gary!!


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

Mine from Gary called even while in QT! Now I have tads in the viv! Good luck with yours!


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks! Mine are in qt as well. I was watching tv last night about an hour after the sun went down and I heard a familiar sound. I've got a bird feeder outside the window..... But it was dark..... The particular scene of sons of anarchy didn't seem to fit with any such background noise.... Maybe I'm losing it from anticipation?
Then this morning I saw it with my own two eyes!


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Did I happen to mention to you guys that once they start calling you owe me more $$$ for them


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

gary1218 said:


> Did I happen to mention to you guys that once they start calling you owe me more $$$ for them


Bazinga! LOL


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

Quick update, my 2.3 started off great. They all got along fine with only one male calling for the first few weeks. As soon as the second male started to call I noticed some aggression. No wrestling or chasing but I witnessed the second male call within site of the first and he quickly pinned him and shortly after let him go. I was going to separate then but had a hard time getting ahold of them and they ended up working it out with the first male being the more dominant but both calling. Everything was fine for about a month with both males calling until I started getting brutal aggression between females. I noticed them the night before last going back and forth grappling for all they're worth. This morning I was able to pull one of them out and put her in a temp. Going to grab a male next chance I get and put the two together. Hopefully the trio gets along, have to keep an eye out.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Way to keep on top of it, Rob. Every group of Imitators will behave differently. As you are seeing, Imis in groups must be watched.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey Rob, just out of curiosity, what size tank did you have the 2.3 in?


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

35 gallon hex. I think the males would have been alright though I felt bad for the more submissive one. With the females it was like Jerry Springer, one as aggressive as the other but I still felt terrible for only giving them 3' of maximum space till I was able to pull her the next morning.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Thats a good amount of space. Thats a shame they couldnt carve out their territories and live in the same tank. I've got 4 Chazuata Imi juvies together.....for now. I'm expectign to ahve to seperate them within a few months though when they start to mature.


----------

